# My first furry dream! And guess who was in it?



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

You guys!
So anyway, last night I was having a dream, I was in a fursuit and I found a sign that said "Furry McDonalds" I went in and asked the lady at the counter, who was wearing ears and a tail if this was really a furry McDonalds, after she said yes, I found Tycho, Jashwa, Deo, Skittle, Foxphantom, H&K and cannonfodder all around the place eating. I ordered a big mac and I got into a conversation with FoxPhantom about playstation games. Everyone was wearing fursuits.
So anyway, that was my first furry dream, share your furry dreams and discuss.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it deja vu in here, or is it just me?

die in a fire OP


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

H&K in a fursuit. XD
I picked H&K to pick on 'cause he's here right now... >_>


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh, this goddammit topic again. We already milked this topic for all it was worth (which wasn't a lot to begin with). Haven't we already had a discussion about too many threads in one day? =_=

For the sake of staying on topic (ugh): I haven't had dreams lately but I have before.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Is it deja vu in here, or is it just me?
> 
> die in a fire OP


Yes I created a new thread but this one actually has a point and was thought through.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yes I created a new thread but this one actually has a point and was thought through.


I repeat: We've had this topic before. It ended badly.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yes I created a new thread but this one actually has a point and was thought through.


 
What the fuck is the point of this thread, then?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> What the fuck is the point of this thread, then?


To discuss this dream and possibly share and discuss other furry dreams.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> H&K in a fursuit. XD
> I picked H&K to pick on 'cause he's here right now... >_>


 I hate you.

Also I'm kind of weirded out I was in this man's dream wearing a fursuit and eating McDonalds.

I don't even like McDonalds.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Also I'm kind of weirded out I was in this man's dream wearing a fursuit and eating McDonalds.
> 
> I don't even like McDonalds.


 ilu2!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> What the fuck is the point of this thread, then?


To name a bunch of well known FAF users to try and be popular. Duh! :V


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> To discuss this dream and possibly share and discuss other furry dreams.


 
Oh, so just like this thread about a week ago?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 21, 2011)

Should I be more worried that you're dreaming of us or that McDonalds is your prefered dream dining establishment?


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Yes I created a new thread but this one actually has a point and was thought through.









This is all I have to say to this thread.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, so just like this thread about a week ago?


Similar.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

You were making threads and posting like three hours ago. When the fuck do you ever sleep?



Gaz said:


> Haven't we already had a discussion about too many threads in one day? =_=


Newfags just don't learn.



Zenia said:


> To name a bunch of well known FAF users to try and be popular. Duh! :V


 IF I DON'T WHORE MYSELF OUT TO THEM MENTION THEM LIKE I'M HANGING OUT WITH THEM CONSTANTLY I'LL NEVER BE FAMOUSSS


----------



## Alstor (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh look it's this link again.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Should I be more worried that you're dreaming of us or that McDonalds is your prefered dream dining establishment?


Probably both, I'd much prefer dominoes than mcdonalsds.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> You were making threads and posting like three hours ago. When the fuck do you ever sleep?


at 11:00, and I was weary of making this thread I just thought this one would be purposeful enough.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Similar.


Are you kidding? It's the same fucking thing.



Deovacuus said:


> Newfags just don't learn.


Geez, even I refrained from making threads for a good while.

Paul, if you were so weary, you shouldn't have posted this. Like, at all. We've had this topic that crashed and burned.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> at 11:00, and I was weary of making this thread I just thought this one would be purposeful enough.


 I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> IF I DON'T WHORE MYSELF OUT TO THEM MENTION THEM LIKE I'M HANGING OUT WITH THEM CONSTANTLY I'LL NEVER BE FAMOUSSS


 
Why do you think so many of the newfags post about you? :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Are you kidding? It's the same fucking thing.
> 
> Geez, even I refrained from making threads for a good while.
> 
> Paul, if you were so weary, you shouldn't have posted this. Like, at all. We've had this topic that crashed and burned.


Well how long's it going to take for the over posting to cool down, how long should I refrain from posting new threads.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Well how long's it going to take for the over posting to cool down, how long should I refrain from posting new threads.


 
I'd say a few years, three at the very least.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Well how long's it going to take for the over posting to cool down, how long should I refrain from posting new threads.


At this rate? You shouldn't post for a good _decade_. You've posted so many as it is. You start a new game every few hours, bro. Just ease up a bit. That's all we ask (for the most part).


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Well how long's it going to take for the over posting to cool down, how long should I refrain from posting new threads.


 Four months for you. It varies, but we need you to stop posting for a few months and hopefully by then you'll be bored with FAF and go cancer somewhere else.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

So OP tell me more about what I was doing in your magical dream of fursuit dining.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Why do you think so many of the newfags post about you? :V


 Newfags want to know 'bout Wolf-bone's and mine truths of existence? (See I just used WB's name to elevate myself, am I cool for including him in my post? Or does this make me a barnacle/leech?)

:V



Also I still call bullshit. You were posting on here three hours ago, and now make this thread? What, do you only sleep for two hours at a time? And immediately when you wake up you go post on FAF?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So OP tell me more about what I was doing in your magical dream of fursuit dining.


You were talking to some fursuiter about the new barrett.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Newfags want to know 'bout Wolf-bone's and mine truths of existence? (See I just used WB's name to elevate myself, am I cool for including him in my post? Or does this make me a barnacle/leech?)
> 
> :V


 People who include me in their posts lose 10 cool points. Because I'm just this uncool. 8)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> You were talking to some fursuiter about the new barrett.


 Everything in your dream sounds completely out of character for me. I demand you rewrite it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everything in your dream sounds completely out of character for me. I demand you rewrite it.


If I could write my dreams would've dreamed about something more epic, like WWIII


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> If I could write my dreams would've dreamed about something more epic, like WWIII


 WWIII would not be epic. It would be a bloody massacre and cost millions of people their lives and perhaps might start the first nuclear war.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WWIII would not be epic. It would be a bloody massacre and cost millions of people their lives and perhaps might start the first nuclear war.


It would be epic in a dream where no one actually dies and I fight using not too distant future weapons in a epic battle against *Insert multiple countries here*


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It would be epic in a dream where *no one actually dies* and I fight using not too distant *future weapons* in a epic battle against *Insert multiple countries here*


 
Why do future weapons fucking suck?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Why do future weapons fucking suck?


 Have you _seen _that show? It's just awful. That dude that talks really quiet doesn't help either.


----------



## Ben (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sure it's been said already, but I can't emphasize enough how creepy it is to dream about a bunch of people on an internet forum you've only known for a couple weeks. C'mon, son.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

So I wasn't there but CannonFodder was?

Dude, your dream was shit. Try again.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, guys. This whole "people from FAF dream about me" thing is starting to get really creepy. 

Can I please stay out of your heads?

The only okay time was when Rsyk did it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 21, 2011)

Ronald is now at rage.

Also, why the heck do you dream about people you've never seen, or never known personally? That's not creepy, that's monsterous.
I wish I could devour people's dreams with a bullet to the brain, could be a useful component.

Also probably was a nightmare because


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this is your minds way of telling you it's time for a break from here... I suggest go get some MacD's :3


----------



## HillyRoars (Feb 21, 2011)

So a cold war?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2011)

I just dream about FAF itself and shit going wrong for me in it, along other things such as family, friends, my education, etc.


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have you _seen _that show? It's just awful. That dude that talks really quiet doesn't help either.



This is the McArthur 77mm Anti-tank sniper rocket. It can track an enemy tank from 30,000 kilometers away and deliver enough explosive force to chip its paint job. 

AMIRITE.


----------



## Octa (Feb 21, 2011)

Your experiencing furry overload and need to stand back and re-frame your situation. Wearing fursuits and eating at McDonald's, two things that should happen at a rate of seldom to never. 

And at the same time!?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2011)

I dreamed about my guitar last night. <3


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought you were going to say Ron Paul was in your furry dream. First guess that came to mind, might be your name. /shrug
Over four thousand babies!


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 22, 2011)

That's kinda creepy you had a dream about people you don't even _know _in fursuits at McDonalds.
..._stalker..._
It sounds like your just trying to sound cool :/


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

...you guys still dream? :-(


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> ...you guys still dream? :-(


 
Everyone dreams! The trick is actually remembering it.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Everyone dreams! The trick is actually remembering it.


 I don't...
Then again, I've been taking sleeping pills since Saturday, because I'm out of booze and I can't get to sleep without some chemical assistance. Teehee.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 22, 2011)

Love! said:


> I don't...
> Then again, I've been taking sleeping pills since Saturday, because I'm out of booze and I can't get to sleep without some chemical assistance. Teehee.


 That's odd, I've been taking sleeping pills since my fan died recently (I can't sleep without it's white noise) and I've been dreaming almost every night. I took some NyQuil recently and that spurred nightmares, nothing very memorable though. Definitely don't recommend the NyQuil to go to sleep with because it ended up making me_ want_ to sleep longer than I would have liked.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Oovie said:


> That's odd, I've been taking sleeping pills since my fan died recently (I can't sleep without it's white noise) and I've been dreaming almost every night. I took some NyQuil recently and that spurred nightmares, nothing very memorable though. Definitely don't recommend the NyQuil to go to sleep with because it ended up making me_ want_ to sleep longer than I would have liked.


 
Yeah, when I take sleeping pills and stuff, my dreams get much more vivid. Hm.


----------



## Love! (Feb 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yeah, when I take sleeping pills and stuff, my dreams get much more vivid. Hm.


 I dunno, then. ...I wake up every two hours, though, and that probably doesn't help.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 22, 2011)

OP, no offense but that dream is pretty lame. Maybe I'm just biased, but to me, dreams where people from the internet show up aren't usually that cool unless it's one of those dreams where you're using the internet and get transported to another world through it and it's all surreal and shit. No, to me, awesome dreams are the ones where like, the worlds of Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Siren, Fallout, Sonic and Devil May Cry have all been smooshed together and you're literally seeing your dream world as if it were a game world, made of polygons and flat 2D textures and interacting with it via commands n shit. And then every so often, you get a dream like that where you actually have to use your physical hands to do something and the polygons get all clusterfucked just by you touching them the wrong way because that's really how structurally fragile they are if you've ever used 3D modeling software before.

Dreams are supposed to be creative and inspiring man.


----------



## Tango (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, dreaming about a bunch of fur suiters eating in McDonald's. 

Don't they have medication to counter-act lame shit like this?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> OP, no offense but that dream is pretty lame. Maybe I'm just biased, but to me, dreams where people from the internet show up aren't usually that cool unless it's one of those dreams where you're using the internet and get transported to another world through it and it's all surreal and shit. No, to me, awesome dreams are the ones where like, the worlds of Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Siren, Fallout, Sonic and Devil May Cry have all been smooshed together and you're literally seeing your dream world as if it were a game world, made of polygons and flat 2D textures and interacting with it via commands n shit. And then every so often, you get a dream like that where you actually have to use your physical hands to do something and the polygons get all clusterfucked just by you touching them the wrong way because that's really how structurally fragile they are if you've ever used 3D modeling software before.
> 
> Dreams are supposed to be creative and inspiring man.


 
Not DMC. :<
My friend played that when I was sleeping and I heard everything... horrific nightmares. :<
The game itself is tame as all hell... but somehow my subconscious seemed to be able to blow it way the fuck out of proportion.... <_<


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> OP, no offense but that dream is pretty lame. Maybe I'm just biased, but to me, dreams where people from the internet show up aren't usually that cool unless it's one of those dreams where you're using the internet and get transported to another world through it and it's all surreal and shit. No, to me, awesome dreams are the ones where like, the worlds of Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Siren, Fallout, Sonic and Devil May Cry have all been smooshed together and you're literally seeing your dream world as if it were a game world, made of polygons and flat 2D textures and interacting with it via commands n shit. And then every so often, you get a dream like that where you actually have to use your physical hands to do something and the polygons get all clusterfucked just by you touching them the wrong way because that's really how structurally fragile they are if you've ever used 3D modeling software before.
> 
> Dreams are supposed to be creative and inspiring man.


 XD I love how you make it sound like the dream was something he made up to sound cool. I don't recall ever having a dream that was not lame. In fact by comparison, I'd say his dream was pretty cool.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 22, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Not DMC. :<
> My friend played that when I was sleeping and I heard everything... horrific nightmares. :<
> The game itself is tame as all hell... but somehow my subconscious seemed to be able to blow it way the fuck out of proportion.... <_<



It's because of the setting and sound production. DMC's world is a lot like Underworld's. Very gothic-horror themed, perfect for some kind of apocalyptic event to take place in, but really is just an excuse for shitloads of over the top gun-kata action. Luckily the average human's imagination cares more about its own primal fears than being goofy and SSStylish, so I've had similar dreams. I mean c'mon, the whole Temenigru and Sparda mythos is a prime example of they wasted a perfectly good plot, but at least the third one made a pretty good story about vengance and sibling rivalry and shit.

It probably helps that the whole franchise is the result of Resident Evil 4's rough draft, so it's always felt _a bit_ like a survival-horror series even though it's really not.



MurcielagoMedula said:


> XD I love how you make it sound like the dream was something he made up to sound cool. I don't recall ever having a dream that was not lame. In fact by comparison, I'd say his dream was pretty cool.


 
I'm not the only one considering the possibility, if you hadn't noticed. Though I think it's probably legit. Who the fuck thinks up "furries fursuiting and eating at McDonald's, yeah this is totally cool!" without being in _some kind_ of altered state of consciousness?


----------



## Spatel (Feb 22, 2011)

that's a pretty typical dream

beats the dream I got a few times where I kept growing extra fingernails and toes that peeled off


----------



## Nepmen (Feb 22, 2011)

I recently had a dream where I was fighting myself in some kind of dark Netherworld. I can't recall the details, but OPs story sounds way more scary.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's because of the setting and sound production. DMC's world is a lot like Underworld's. Very gothic-horror themed, perfect for some kind of apocalyptic event to take place in, but really is just an excuse for shitloads of over the top gun-kata action. Luckily the average human's imagination cares more about its own primal fears than being goofy and SSStylish, so I've had similar dreams. I mean c'mon, the whole Temenigru and Sparda mythos is a prime example of they wasted a perfectly good plot, but at least the third one made a pretty good story about vengance and sibling rivalry and shit.
> 
> It probably helps that the whole franchise is the result of Resident Evil 4's rough draft, so it's always felt _a bit_ like a survival-horror series even though it's really not.
> 
> ...


 
A normal person, someone who has infrequent dreams, someone who  has a lot of bad dreams. Plus this is their first furry dream according to OP, so I don;t see the harm in expressing some excitement.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> A normal person, someone who has infrequent dreams, someone who  has a lot of bad dreams. Plus this is their first furry dream according to OP, so I don;t see the harm in expressing some excitement.


 
OP is a newfag, and is even having newfag dreams. It should go without saying we find this highly comical.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> OP is a newfag, and is even having newfag dreams. It should go without saying we find this highly comical.


 
Wow, bias much? Regardless, I appologize, I was under the assumption that you were basing your observation on something tangible, not prejudice.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Wow, bias much? Regardless, I appologize, I was under the assumption that you were basing your observation on something tangible, not prejudice.


 Hahahaha, prejudice. That's great. 

He's saying that OP is having newfag dreams because he's new to the community and idolizing all the "popular" people like newfags tend to do.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

If I ever have a dream about you guys I'll be sure to let you know.

You can thank me later.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hahahaha, prejudice. That's great.
> 
> He's saying that OP is having newfag dreams because he's new to the community and idolizing all the "popular" people like newfags tend to do.


 
The term newfag in and of itself entails a certain level of prejudice


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> The term newfag in and of itself entails a certain level of prejudice


 
Shut up, newfag >:[ Wanna yiff?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> The term newfag in and of itself entails a certain level of prejudice


 Right. 

You caught us, we're newfag-ist :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Shut up, newfag >:[ Wanna yiff?


 I rest my case. And no thank you


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow I have never seen someone get so pissed off at being called a newfag before.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow I have never seen someone get so pissed off at being called a newfag before.


 
Lol, I didn't think I was coming off as pissed. I was simply making a statement. If I come off as being angry it's because I'm just being serious/bitterly-sarcastic. The lack of arguments whose basis consists of a whim and an opinion doesn't really strike me as pissed off.


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If I ever have a dream about you guys I'll be sure to let you know.
> 
> You can thank me later.


 Will I be in it with a strap-on? LK, you know you want this. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Will I be in it with a strap-on? LK, you know you want this. :V


 
Sorry, all of my dreams are set in Straightsville. The species is rather more flexible though >_>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Will I be in it with a strap-on? LK, you know you want this. :V


 I donno about him but that sounds like a good time to me :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Sorry, all of my dreams are set in Straightsville. The species is rather more flexible though >_>


 That would still be straight.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That would still be straight.


 
I think that actually belongs next door in Closetshire.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think that actually belongs next door in Closetshire.


 I miss that place. 

It was cozy.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I miss that place.
> 
> It was cozy.


 It is. I love living here.


----------



## Tango (Feb 22, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hahahaha, prejudice. That's great.
> 
> He's saying that OP is having newfag dreams because he's new to the community and idolizing all the "popular" people like newfags tend to do.


 

I don't.


----------



## ZrazorRozenstrauch (Feb 22, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm not the only one considering the possibility, if you hadn't noticed. Though I think it's probably legit. Who the fuck thinks up "furries fursuiting and eating at McDonald's, yeah this is totally cool!" without being in _some kind_ of altered state of consciousness?



I once bore witness to furries fursuiting and eating at McDonalds and I thought "Yeah, this is totally cool," but I was on a lot of mushrooms, so I am therefore forced to concur.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd question how exactly the OP knew it was the people mentioned. If a legitimate reason exists, lock the doors.
Though amazingly I think the furry fandom has been the fastest to seep into my brain enough for me to have dreams about it, only took 2 days.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

I have never really had furry related dreams before. I guess since I am relatively new to the fandom and that I don't have any furry friends yet might have something to do with that.


----------



## Love! (Feb 23, 2011)

oh hey i forgot to unsubscribe from this thread


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 23, 2011)

I just woke up from a dream about the FAF.

We were all invited to this big party, but when I got there I was so nervous I couldn't talk to anybody, so I mostly hung around and tried to find my boyfriend there. ):

I remember Willow and Benjamin and Deo and H&K where there and were genuinely nice people. Except for one of you kept trying to lean up on me and it made me uncomfortable. I needed an adult. }:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

im going to make myself have a dream about FAf where we have a big orgy in my room
no girls allowed


jcfynx said:


> Except for one of you kept trying to lean up on me and it made me uncomfortable. I needed an adult. }:


 that was me
murrs softly and touches up your thigh


----------



## Ricky (Feb 23, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> You guys!
> So anyway, last night I was having a dream, I was in a fursuit and I found a sign that said "Furry McDonalds" I went in and asked the lady at the counter, who was wearing ears and a tail if this was really a furry McDonalds, after she said yes, I found Tycho, Jashwa, Deo, Skittle, Foxphantom, H&K and cannonfodder all around the place eating. I ordered a big mac and I got into a conversation with FoxPhantom about playstation games. Everyone was wearing fursuits.
> So anyway, that was my first furry dream, share your furry dreams and discuss.


 
Am I the only one who finds this creepy?  And I wasn't even in it (thank God)


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> that was me
> murrs softly and touches up your thigh


 
Don't worry, Clayton. You know you'll always have a place in my nightly fantasies.  (;


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no girls allowed


 
:<


----------



## Oovie (Feb 23, 2011)

ZrazorRozenstrauch said:


> I once bore witness to furries fursuiting and eating at McDonalds and I thought "Yeah, this is totally cool," but I was on a lot of mushrooms, so I am therefore forced to concur.


 They were eating_ McDonalds _in _fursuits_? That's a lovely image, a tubby, pedo-cartoon looking, turquoise colored husky comes up to you for a hug with pickles stained into his fur and smelling like... McDonalds. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Don't worry, Clayton. You know you'll always have a place in my nightly fantasies.  (;


 
omg now im so excited
i will go to sleep and make myself dream of you


----------



## Icky (Feb 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> They were eating_ McDonalds _in _fursuits_? That's a lovely image, a tubby, pedo-cartoon looking, turquoise colored husky comes up to you for a hug with pickles stained into his fur and smelling like... McDonalds. :V


 
There's a 75% chance that any given fursuit will smell like McDonalds anyway :V


----------



## Oovie (Feb 23, 2011)

Icky said:


> There's a 75% chance that any given fursuit will smell like McDonalds anyway :V


 Oh that's just nasty... I hoped for that wonderful laundry starch smell, straight from the cleaners.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

oh dearrrrr :[


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I just woke up from a dream about the FAF.
> 
> We were all invited to this big party, but when I got there I was so nervous I couldn't talk to anybody, so I mostly hung around and tried to find my boyfriend there. ):
> 
> I remember Willow and Benjamin and Deo and H&K where there and were genuinely nice people. Except for one of you kept trying to lean up on me and it made me uncomfortable. I needed an adult. }:


 Why do people keep dreaming of me. This is getting really weird.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people keep dreaming of me. This is getting really weird.


 
I should be pleased that no one has dreamed of me. :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people keep dreaming of me. This is getting really weird.


 
Some studies suggest that dreams are the mind's way of making sense of the world. So evidently you confuse people to the point where they have to dream about you to understand you?


----------



## Oovie (Feb 23, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> I'd question how exactly the OP knew it was the people mentioned. If a legitimate reason exists, lock the doors.
> Though amazingly I think the furry fandom has been the fastest to seep into my brain enough for me to have dreams about it, only took 2 days.


Floating avatars of the people over random bodies I'm guessing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I should be pleased that no one has dreamed of me. :V


 I dream of you every night bby :V


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I dream of you every night bby :V


 
....are you two dating?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ....are you two dating?


 Haha, me dating someone. That's a good joke. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> ....are you two dating?


:V means sarcasm. Tis a joke, love.

Also, I'm so glad only one person from FAF has dreamt of me. Or wait, was it two? Two, I think. Yeah. That leaves me just a tad comfortable, rather than all the others who are frequently dreamt of.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> :V means sarcasm. Tis a joke, love.
> 
> Also, I'm so glad only one person from FAF has dreamt of me. Or wait, was it two? Two, I think. Yeah. That leaves me just a tad comfortable, rather than all the others who are frequently dreamt of.


 
I have only ever dreamed of one "person" and that was the Leprechaun from the movie. I have, aside from that, never dreamt of anyone or anything I recognized from rl.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> I have, aside from that, never dreamt of anyone or anything I recognized from rl.


Consider yourself lucky. I have had one dream of a select few people from this site; all my other dreams are filled with utter nonsense that would probably trip you guys out as bad as they trip me out.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I have had one dream of a select few people from this site; all my other dreams are filled with utter nonsense that would probably trip you guys out as bad as they trip me out.


 
Not really, it was a weird dream. He kept chasing me through what looked like a place where they hold wedding after-parties (dunno the name for em, don't really care). He cornered me, I panicked and ate him.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

If we're talking about dreams in general now; all my dreams are almost completely random and make no sense. Sometimes I have dreams that do make sense and are actually coherent all the way through and those are the best.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

MurcielagoMedula said:


> Not really, it was a weird dream. He kept chasing me through what looked like a place where they hold wedding after-parties (dunno the name for em, don't really care). He cornered me, I panicked and ate him.


Now you're dreaming about vore?!

OH GOD, YOU'VE BECOME A FURRY! :V

Kidding aside, that's fucking weird.



Heckler & Koch said:


> If we're talking about dreams in general now; all my dreams are almost completely random and make no sense. Sometimes I have dreams that do make sense and are actually coherent all the way through and those are the best.


Lucky. :[ None of mine make sense.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Now you're dreaming about vore?!
> 
> OH GOD, YOU'VE BECOME A FURRY! :V
> 
> Kidding aside, that's fucking weird.


 
What was even weirder was that I was like ten when I had it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish someone dreamt of me. :Cc


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Lucky. :[ None of mine make sense.


 Trust me, I'm not lucky. I had one about furries once. The last coherent dream I had was about my parents divorcing and my dad trying to get me to run drugs for him on my ATV.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish someone dreamt of me. :Cc


I dreamt of you when I had that dream of FAF. >>



Heckler & Koch said:


> Trust me, I'm not lucky. I had one about furries once. The last coherent dream I had was about my parents divorcing and my dad trying to get me to run drugs for him on my ATV.


I'm sorry, HK. Have a cyber hug. <(.n.)>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I dreamt of you when I had that dream of FAF. >>
> 
> I'm sorry, HK. Have a cyber hug. <(.n.)>


 Why thank you. :3

The weirdest things about that dream is my parents have a very good relationship and my dad is not even remotely a druggie. I _do_ however own an ATV. It was the only accurate thing in it. :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why thank you. :3
> 
> The weirdest things about that dream is my parents have a very good relationship and my dad is not even remotely a druggie. I _do_ however own an ATV. It was the only accurate thing in it. :V


You're welcome <3

I want an ATV. I dreamt of one once, but found myself nearly killing everyone in sight because I couldn't control it. Ironically, I'm perfectly able to control one irl. :I My dreams hate me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're welcome <3
> 
> I want an ATV. I dreamt of one once, but found myself nearly killing everyone in sight because I couldn't control it. Ironically, I'm perfectly able to control one irl. :I My dreams hate me.


 ATVs are so fucking fun. I don't care if owning one and driving it in the woods makes me a redneck but god damn I love it so much. <3

I have dreams similar to that though. The difference is instead of killing people with an ATV I do it with a car.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Trust me, I'm not lucky. I had one about furries once. The last coherent dream I had was about my parents divorcing and my dad trying to get me to run drugs for him on my ATV.



I hate dreams like that. The kind about an alternate reality that you'd hate to be in, but it's the kind that could easily exist... I have had some horrible dreams lately, all affected by sleep paralysis. I dreamt I was being hunted by some really dodgy type from my old school and he was gonna kill me with a knife. I had my own. It was quite nice, a wooden handle and a blade with a crescent curve and I was frequently sharpening it in preparation. Then the day came and the guy found me and he ran at my knife raised, yelling. He went straight for my face and cut my chin open. I could _really_ feel it, it stung so much, it felt like it was expanding, the cold air was coming in, I pushed him away and then the sleep paralysis effects came in, and I froze in the dream not being able to move or call out and the kid ran at me again, knocking me to the ground and I felt the hard thump of the concrete and the grazing of my skin. I was then put in a headlock and I felt the cold tip of the blade against my throat. Then everything freezes, not being able to move or make a noise, I just blink frantically, and then it's as if my bedroom fades back in. I've had tons more, but they're a little too much to talk about. :v

TL;DR Heavily lucid dreams can be awesome, but in these cases they're extremely fucking scary.



Gaz said:


> I dreamt of you when I had that dream of FAF. >>


 
And I you at one point, but I cannot remember what it was about... it was on the mainsite and it concerned art, I think. ._. I need to get away from the interwebs.

Tell me 'bout yours, if ya want. :3c



Heckler & Koch said:


> ATVs are so fucking fun. I don't care  if owning one and driving it in the woods makes me a redneck but god  damn I love it so much. <3



Yeah man, I also live deep in the countryside and I own one too. (well, my dad got it, but I'm allowed on it whenever I fancy) It's a rather large and bulky quadzilla and it's road-legal. ;o There's nothing better than having the air rush in your face as you streak along the hills. (in my case, anyway)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I hate dreams like that. The kind about an alternate reality that you'd hate to be in, but it's the kind that could easily exist... I have had some horrible dreams lately, all affected by sleep paralysis. I dreamt I was being hunted by some really dodgy type from my old school and he was gonna kill me with a knife. I had my own. It was quite nice, a wooden handle and a blade with a crescent curve and I was frequently sharpening it in preparation. Then the day came and the guy found me and he ran at my knife raised, yelling. He went straight for my face and cut my chin open. I could _really_ feel it, it stung so much, it felt like it was expanding, the cold air was coming in, I pushed him away and then the sleep paralysis effects came in, and I froze in the dream not being able to move or call out and the kid ran at me again, knocking me to the ground and I felt the hard thump of the concrete and the grazing of my skin. I was then put in a headlock and I felt the cold tip of the blade against my throat. Then everything freezes, not being able to move or make a noise, I just blink frantically, and then it's as if my bedroom fades back in.
> 
> TL;DR Heavily lucid dreams can be awesome, but in these cases they're extremely fucking scary.
> 
> Yeah man, I also live deep in the countryside and I own one too. (well, my dad got it, but I'm allowed on it whenever I fancy) It's a rather large and bulky quadzilla and it's road-legal. ;o There's nothing better than having the air rush in your face as you streak along the hills. (in my case, anyway)



I've never had a dream that violant. I've had dreams that felt super-real like that however.


Also ATVs are street legal over there? I hate you. Over here they aren't even though dirt bikes are (if you get them tags). Last winter my dad and I were driving around the roads helping people who got stuck and if a cop caught us we would've been in trouble. >=[


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And I you at one point, but I cannot remember what it was about... it was on the mainsite and it concerned art, I think. ._. I need to get away from the interwebs.
> 
> Tell me 'bout yours, if ya want. :3c


I can't recall what it was about...I'm pretty sure it had to do with a big "party" in a chatroom which crashed and burned pretty quickly.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I have had one dream of a select few people from this site; all my other dreams are filled with utter nonsense that would probably trip you guys out as bad as they trip me out.


 
Was I in an epic showdown with Freddy?  Or was I eaten by an absurdist langolier-type thing instead?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Was I in an epic showdown with Freddy?  Or was I eaten by an absurdist langolier-type thing instead?


Oh hell no, you were owning ass the entire time. Not even kidding over here; it was like BANHAMMER BANHAMMER BANHAMMER JUST BECAUSE I SAID SO GOD-FUCKING-DAMMIT. I don't recall Freddy, though...


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Feb 23, 2011)

Ack, I lied. When I had mono I had these demi-dreams. Where I would pass out in the middle of doing something and dream about doing it. They were insanely realistic though. For about a month I was terrified of leaving my bed because I couldn't tell if I had really done something or just dreamed about it when I passed out. What was even worse was I would wake up in the middle of doing something I had apparently begun doing in my sleep. I eventually just locked my door and left the room only for food and stuff.
 Moral of the story: Always watch your soda cans.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also ATVs are street legal over there? I hate you. Over here they aren't even though dirt bikes are (if you get them tags). Last winter my dad and I were driving around the roads helping people who got stuck and if a cop caught us we would've been in trouble. >=[


 
It really depends on the ATV over here. This is ours, and it's almost as big as a car, so it counts as a car. But first, we gotta get it registered, you know, go through papers and the like, then boom! road lega.



Gaz said:


> I can't recall what it was about...I'm pretty sure it had to do with a big "party" in a chatroom which crashed and burned pretty quickly.


 
That sounds... odd. :V Still that reminds me. I got on this morning to see you were running a chatroom yourself and I was like "weeee!" I clicked it and then realised it was posted 12 hours ago. Damn you americans and your timezones! :V


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh hell no, you were owning ass the entire time. Not even kidding over here; it was like BANHAMMER BANHAMMER BANHAMMER JUST BECAUSE I SAID SO GOD-FUCKING-DAMMIT.



I must've been out of gum.



Gaz said:


> I don't recall Freddy, though...



I was in someone's dream infracting him for trolling.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 23, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I must've been out of gum.


Gum is a must. Also, HURR HURR I REMEMBER THAT AVATAR THAR. I was so jelly of it when I saw that in Mysti's gallery.



> I was in someone's dream infracting him for trolling.


You would.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 25, 2011)

What kind of person dreams about people they don't even _know _who they've met on FAF?
_obsessive much....
://_


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone here seem to assume this kind of dream about fursuited men eating mcdo is as uncool a dream as you can possibly have, but hey, with a gallon of kerosene and a few matches, anything is possible 

To stay on topic, the closest I've ever had to a "furry dream" is me having sex with a fat, balding furry with no self esteem or goals in live other than being a bitch of service I met years ago (and which I don't speak to anymore for obvious reasons), because I thought that would be my one and only chance to do it in my life. That's more of a nightmare than a dream actually =(


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Everyone here seem to assume this kind of dream about fursuited men eating mcdo is as uncool a dream as you can possibly have, but hey, with a gallon of kerosene and a few matches, anything is possible
> 
> To stay on topic, the closest I've ever had to a "furry dream" is me having sex with a fat, balding furry with no self esteem or goals in live other than being a bitch of service I met years ago (and which I don't speak to anymore for obvious reasons), because I thought that would be my one and only chance to do it in my life. That's more of a nightmare than a dream actually =(



Are you implying that you want to murder me by committing arson?

And for the second part, that's a dream right? you... didn't actually do that?


----------



## Shiroka (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you implying that you want to murder me by committing arson?
> 
> And for the second part, that's a dream right? you... didn't actually do that?


 
You said yourself that it didn't sound like you, so why not getting rid of it?

And no, I didn't actually do it. Even though it would be nice to get some well needed lovin', I'd rather die than sleep with someone whose concept of delicacy involves deep fried pork skin.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

This morning my roomate told me a story. She said she came home late last night (I was asleep) and then I rolled over and said "Tarran, where did you put the purple cats?" 
I apparently have strange conversations with my roomate when I'm asleep. FAF wtf is this.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This morning my roomate told me a story. She said she came home late last night (I was asleep) and then I rolled over and said "Tarran, where did you put the purple cats?"
> I apparently have strange conversations with my roomate when I'm asleep. FAF wtf is this.


 Well, where _did_ she put the purple cats?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This morning my roomate told me a story. She said she came home late last night (I was asleep) and then I rolled over and said "Tarran, where did you put the purple cats?"
> I apparently have strange conversations with my roomate when I'm asleep. FAF wtf is this.


That's nothing.

I apparently sat up while napping and said "Hey, [enter roomie's name], we've had this conversation over and over. The door. END OF DISCUSSION." and laid down again. I also apparently have an obsession with Katy Perry's boots, because more than three times I've told my roommate that they're too expensive but I love them. I have also told my mom to just cut it off.

I have no idea what I was referring to.


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, where _did_ she put the purple cats?


 She wouldn't tell me. :C


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> This morning my roomate told me a story. She said she came home late last night (I was asleep) and then I rolled over and said "Tarran, where did you put the purple cats?"
> I apparently have strange conversations with my roomate when I'm asleep. FAF wtf is this.


 

You think that's strange? Try being on fire watch in boot camp at 2 am. Like every 3 to 7 minutes someone starts to have a conversation in their sleep. One night, on of the recruits rolled out of his rack (we had double bunks and his was a top one), hit the ground, got up and stood 'on line' at attention for a solid two minutes before yelling 'Aye, sir!' and going back to his rack while completely asleep. I'm sure other military furs have stories similar to this about boot camp.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 25, 2011)

i was informed earlier today i was in someone's dream
fighting a t-rex which i battled valiantly but was eventually eaten
batman was there the whole time and didn't do a damn thing to help
what a fucking asshole
i kinda wanna draw that now


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> She wouldn't tell me. :C


 That bitch! D=


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

I had my first furry dream...When I joined this forum actually...Weird...


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Just to be clear my dream was about cats (apparently) and not furries. I do not have furry dreams.
Freaks.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Just to be clear my dream was about cats (apparently) and not furries. I do not have furry dreams.
> Freaks.


 It could still count as a furry dream depending on what you were doing with those cats...


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It could still count as a furry dream depending on what you were doing with those cats...



You'd have to go to SoFurry for that, HK.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ArielMT said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz said:
> ...


 
[yt]Wp_K8prLfso[/yt]

Source: "They Live".


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> [yt]Wp_K8prLfso[/yt]
> 
> Source: "They Live".


 _OH MY GOD I FUCKING LOVE THAT MOVIE_


----------



## Bernad (Feb 26, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> You think that's strange? Try being on fire watch in boot camp at 2 am. Like every 3 to 7 minutes someone starts to have a conversation in their sleep. One night, on of the recruits rolled out of his rack (we had double bunks and his was a top one), hit the ground, got up and stood 'on line' at attention for a solid two minutes before yelling 'Aye, sir!' and going back to his rack while completely asleep. I'm sure other military furs have stories similar to this about boot camp.



My favorite ones were watching people doing drill movements in their sleep.  Though the most memorable one was during the day when we were sneaking naps in while the Instructor wasn't around.  Two people passed out in a corner.  One Kept trying to snuggle with the other one.  The other one kept pushing him away.  Then they started fighting and trying to give fist bumps to anything that was in front of them. Good Times.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Mar 8, 2011)

My first furry dream was me being a real furry and some jerk was just pointin at me laughing saying "I knew you were a furfag" and that's the only one i've had cept for that one where i was like a regular fox and being hunted by some rich bastards.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 9, 2011)

If you count that time after your conscious but in sleep paralysis as dreaming then I haven't had a furry dream but I have kind of had those alternate reality dreams, except they were of things I was going to do, and more like running a possible approach pattern to a problem until I came up with a solution that would work type of deal. Such as asking out a girl or something like that. Has worked so far, but only on people I actually want to go out with.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> You guys!
> So anyway, last night I was having a dream, I was in a fursuit and I found a sign that said "Furry McDonalds" I went in and asked the lady at the counter, who was wearing ears and a tail if this was really a furry McDonalds, after she said yes, I found Tycho, Jashwa, Deo, Skittle, Foxphantom, H&K and cannonfodder all around the place eating. I ordered a big mac and I got into a conversation with FoxPhantom about playstation games. Everyone was wearing fursuits.
> So anyway, that was my first furry dream, share your furry dreams and discuss.


 
Weird, usually in dreams I "break" reality and instead of fursuits, it's full blown anthros.
with quite a lot of M/F pawing as well.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Weird, usually in dreams I "break" reality and instead of fursuits, it's full blown anthros.
> *with quite a lot of M/F pawing as well*.


 I hope by "pawing" you don't mean jacking off.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope by "pawing" you don't mean jacking off.


 
no, I don't mean that.  My furry dreams vary from anthohusky shopping in walmart to a yiff


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> no, I don't mean that.  My furry dreams vary from anthohusky shopping in walmart to a yiff


 Your dreams sound boring.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your dreams sound boring.


 
Okay........what make your dreams not boring?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Okay........what make your dreams not boring?


 By not being lame, mundane things like shopping at walmart as an anthro or weird furry sex.

Mine are usually just random and entertaining mish-mashes of various things in my life.


----------



## Deo (Mar 9, 2011)

Last night I had a dream that I built this epic loft bed. It had like wheels on it and was fucking mack daddy of all loft beds. With the wheels it was also somehow a motor vehicle which I drove around campus and to work. That was it. End.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> Last night I had a dream that I built this epic loft bed. It had like wheels on it and was fucking mack daddy of all loft beds. With the wheels it was also somehow a motor vehicle which I drove around campus and to work. That was it. End.


 See this is an example of a dream that isn't boring. Unlike furry walmart fun time.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your dreams sound boring.


 
Fair enough, boring or not I can't control my dreams.  For better or for worse I guess.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Fair enough, boring or not I can't control my dreams.  For better or for worse I guess.


 You just responded to my same post twice... :|


----------



## Deo (Mar 9, 2011)

My loft bed was goddamned amazing. The mother of all loft beds. Built with 4x4's and heavy duty bolts. Goddamn thing was like 16 feet tall. I bet it was like riding a giraffe.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> My loft bed was goddamned amazing. The mother of all loft beds. Built with 4x4's and heavy duty bolts. Goddamn thing was like 16 feet tall. I bet it was like riding a giraffe.


 You better build it IRL.

DO IT. :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You better build it IRL.
> 
> DO IT. :V


 Thing is, I already did. Like before last semester. (It's not as tall though).


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> Thing is, I already did. Like before last semester. (It's not as tall though).


 Make it taller and make sure you put a motor on it.

Gogo home made bed go-carts.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

Just had a freaky ass dream, my fursona was trapped in a mirror, then the ground fell through.  I woke up on a 747 and skydived out of it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> Just had a freaky ass dream, my fursona was trapped in a mirror, then the ground fell through.  I woke up on a 747 and skydived out of it.


 If that's your freakiest dream than watch more horror movies.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Last night i had a dream that my right eye was slashed with a razor blade and the goo was all over my hands and then i got stabbed in the chest and there was blood everywhere, then something bit my ankle

it's a furry dream because the thing that bit me was a fox


----------



## Icky (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Last night i had a dream that my right eye was slashed with a razor blade and the goo was all over my hands and then i got stabbed in the chest and there was blood everywhere, then something bit my ankle
> 
> it's a furry dream because the thing that bit me was a fox


 
I had a dream once where I saw a crow and I went up and petted it and it looked at me angrily and then the dream ended

does that count as furry


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> I had a dream once where I saw a crow and I went up and petted it and it looked at me angrily and then the dream ended
> 
> does that count as furry


 No that's just you repressing your love of birdfucking.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> I had a dream once where I saw a crow and I went up and petted it and it looked at me angrily and then the dream ended
> 
> does that count as furry


 
depends, was the crow cute

did you ask it out


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> depends, was the crow cute
> 
> did you ask it out


 Of course he did.

He put out on the first date too. What a slut.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 10, 2011)

well i have nightmeres now from Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> well i have nightmeres now from Fallout: New Vegas.


 
This is why kids shouldn't be playing it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This is why kids shouldn't be playing it.


When my sister was still very young, she watched me play Manhunt in the dark. She slept just fine afterward.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2011)

SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> well i have nightmeres now from Fallout: New Vegas.


 How is New Vegas scary at all? The atmosphere can be unsettling at times but it's not shit-your-pants-and-nightmares scary. I bet you'd have a heart attack if you played Silent Hill.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 10, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> When my sister was still very young, she watched me play Manhunt in the dark. She slept just fine afterward.


 
You are a terrible parentbrother


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

last night i had a dream that scrumpet360 from FA was dressed as a witch and he had a witch mask on and it made him like 7 feet tall
and we were in a clear glass elevator above a city going down and he was trying to rape me


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2011)

All of you dreaming about people that you only know from the internet are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Icky (Mar 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> depends, was the crow cute
> 
> did you ask it out


 
well of course I thought it was cute

but I was a hyooman so I couldn't


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> well of course I thought it was cute
> 
> but I was a hyooman so I couldn't


 That hasn't stopped you before.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is New Vegas scary at all? The atmosphere can be unsettling at times but it's not shit-your-pants-and-nightmares scary. I bet you'd have a heart attack if you played Silent Hill.


 
It's minor paranoia, I think that something is behind me all the time and being new to the _Fallout_ series I don't like being chased by a giant blue scorpion.  Its fun, but its quite a large step from Burnout or GTA IV.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 10, 2011)

I just had this dream where I was in laser gun fight with Benjamin and we shot rainbows at each other and then I made out with a man with a unicorn head a lot.

It was nice.



Dyluck said:


> All of you dreaming about people that you only know from the internet are fucking pathetic.


 
I won't have you slanderbeeking my name.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 10, 2011)

The only reason I don't share my dreams here anymore is because the theories people come up with in their psychoanalysis disturb me more than anything in the dreams themselves.


----------



## jeff (Mar 10, 2011)

ive only had a dream involving one person on here and it wasnt furry i was just trapped sitting at a table with him in a room that was so small that i couldnt back up stand up and leave


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 10, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> ive only had a dream involving one person on here and it wasnt furry i was just trapped sitting at a table with him in a room that was so small that i couldnt back up stand up and leave


 
That is the scariest fucking dream ever! Was the room that little dining room from Resident Evil remake? Y'know, the one outside the little 3-way hall with the crimson head, before the giant snake? Yeah, that room is fucking scary because there's a zombie behind the cupboard!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 10, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> there's a zombie behind the cupboard!


 
DAMMIT YOU RUINED IT FOR ME. :V

Last dream I had; I went to a museum with three friends after dark when it was closed. We found aliens. You know the creepy mindfucks where there's something there all along that you don't notice until it moves? Yeah, like that. I was the only survivor until I woke up.


----------



## jeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That is the scariest fucking dream ever! Was the room that little dining room from Resident Evil remake? Y'know, the one outside the little 3-way hall with the crimson head, before the giant snake? Yeah, that room is fucking scary because there's a zombie behind the cupboard!


 
i didnt want to die and leave behind a pile of shit


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 10, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> i didnt want to die and leave behind a pile of shit


 
You only leave behind a pile of shit if someone either decapitates you or burns you with the lighter and a shot of kerosene. Otherwise you mutate into a crimson head. Supposedly normal zombies retain a shred of their humanity. Crimson heads just shred humanity.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I just had this dream where I was in laser gun fight with Benjamin and we shot rainbows at each other and then I made out with a man with a unicorn head a lot.
> 
> It was nice.


 OMFG YOU LIAR
THATS KE$HA'S BLOW VIDEO


----------



## Rouz (Mar 11, 2011)

KE$HA is too classy to show up in anyone's dreams.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2011)

this crap is rubbing off on me. I had a dream Deo in it. though she was human at least. Also a total badass that could do do emergency medical procedures in a "battle" zone


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 11, 2011)

I was the bitch for a glory hole, is that furry? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I was the bitch for a glory hole, is that furry? :V


 isn't birdo always the bitch for a glory hole?


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I was the bitch for a glory hole, is that furry? :V


 
Did the cock have a knot? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> All of you dreaming about people that you only know from the internet are fucking pathetic.


 And if that person is you, then it's double as pathetic
This is a personal insult.


----------



## Ames (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a dream that I was driving a stock Mitsubishi GTO VR-4.

It was furry because it gave me a boner.


----------



## israfur (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that if I shared the content of my fur-dreams on these forums, it'd get me banned for adult materiel lol. =@w@=


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 12, 2011)

Teto said:


> And if that person is you, then it's double as pathetic
> This is a personal insult.


 
I don't want furries dreaming about me that is creepy ):


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 12, 2011)

My last dream like thing was well boring like most of them, I was me and then I got the girl I love to fall for me. After that I went on to become the Devil's friend and we hung out and played video games, even the Devil is boring in my dreams.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 12, 2011)

Recently I've been having weird dreams about meeting my good e-friends. I blame this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Recently I've been having weird dreams about meeting my good e-friends. I blame this thread.


 was I in it :3c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> was I in it :3c


 At the risk of sounding creepy, yes you were one of the people in it. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Jon will you please stop having sex dreams about me? We've had this convo before...


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 16, 2011)

The night before last I had a dream where I was on skype, and then it said "Jashwa is typing something"

But then I woke up before he sent it :<
You can guess whether I'm serious or not


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jon will you please stop having sex dreams about me? We've had this convo before...


 I don't even have sex dreams you weirdo.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't even have sex dreams you weirdo.


 I'm sure FAF believes you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

If I dreamed about you guys it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm sure FAF believes you.


 Why would I lie about that.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I lie about that.


 why do you lie about being bi?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> why do you lie about being bi?


 Touche.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If I dreamed about you guys it would be a nightmare.


 
Your return to FAF has mostly been a nightmare for probably a solid majority of us regs, so I guess it'd pretty much even out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Your return to FAF has mostly been a nightmare for probably a solid majority of us regs, so I guess it'd pretty much even out.


 Oh I am sorry to hear some random guy on the internet affects your life so much as to call it a nightmare.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear some random guy on the internet affects your life so much as to call it a nightmare.


 
If you were random, it might be entertaining. That's just it, you're predictable as hell.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If you were random, it might be entertaining. That's just it, you're predictable as hell.


 Lol dicks. /actsaspredicted


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

A dream with wooby and TDA in it would be the worst dream in my life. I'd probably just off myself when I'd wake up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

I had an odd dream several nights ago that I cannot forget. Might as well post it here since this is a more active dream discussion. It's not furry, but it's a dream nontheless.

I dreamt that I had to be clinically frozen for just a few hours following a small operation there was then a fire in the hospital that caused the doctors to put my container and I into some sort of vault in the hospital as the place was burnt to the ground although I was safe for my container was extremely sturdy. In the aftermath, I was amongst the ruin that was moved to some sort of warehouse alongside every little scrap of medical research and other objects that couldn't just be left behind or trashed. I was then found in said warehouse amongst the various items when my container was given a wipe-down. The container was opened and I was let out - five _years_ after the incident. 

I was soon released back into the world, and went back once again to the isolated spot in the countryside that I called home. On the way there, I stopped off at the village near it to see if I could my old friends from high school. I met with the parents of my oldest friend to hear that he died four years ago, just after I was lost. The second was long gone, where, nobody knew. The third succumbed to drugs and alcohol turning him, his family and his home into a mess... The neighborhood wasn't at all appealing, either. The houses that once occupied kindhearted old folks were now filled with people who were in the same state as my friend.

I went home. I followed the lane that would take me there only to see how different it was. The hedgerows and trees were cut down, what was once clear, common land was populated with several new houses. I came to the end of the lane and passed over the bridge that would take me to my own home only to find that the surrounding land had also changed. It had trees where there used to be done. Dead trees. The ground lacked green grass and was covered with mud instead. I went to my own house and started at the outside of it... The long dark green metal gate was replaced with a white picket fence with a tiny little gate. The front patio which was once smooth concrete was replaced with "crazy pavng" with grass and weeds growing tall out from inbetween the cracks and gaps, it was just the way it was when my family and I first moved in, where I was once standing level with the plants I was now standing far above them. To my left, the lumber shed and the lumber pile was gone but the old, short, dying tree we had there before was covered with beautiful white flowers on its branches! It had not been like that for as long as I could remember! However, the yard, the warehouse and the stables that lied beyond were not to be seen, instead the view was blocked by a stretching wall of sheet metal, topped with barbed wire. What the hell was this?

The door of my house was not in its original location... There were in fact two doors, one was brown, the other was white and they both had different numbers, 17 and 18. It was just like it was before we renovated the place, all those years ago. Number 17 and 18 were both two small houses before we merged them together. My address has always been written with "17", my key had the same engraved on it. I came to the ancient white door noticing the small scratches and the peeling paint and inserted my new key into the rusty lock. I turned it, the lock clicked, the door opened. The inside was amazing to me. It was exactly the way it was before I ever moved in. The floor was red tiled, the dark-blue carpeted stairs were in the entrance to my right and the living room was just ahead of me, the kitchen was to my left and it was just as it was all those years ago too! Two tall chairs, a table that stretches to the middle of the room protuding from the wall and a counter with a window above it that looks out at the beautiful tree.

The living room was also aged. I entered it and as I walked I heard the clickety-clack sound that gave me a nostalgic feeling, it was the wooden parquet flooring where there was a missing piece that caused several other pieces to come loose so every time someone would walk in, they would shift those loose pieces around a little causing that sound. My dad was always moaning about how the living room needed working on so we could fix that damn thing - it kept disturbing him as he was napping or watching a movie. There was also a shelf that was embedded into the wall. That little spot is currently a door that we use to move into the ground level of number 18 which is now our kitchen and dining room. Funny part is though, my PC was in the same spot as it is today which is odd, considering that this is my old house... Yet it's my old house in the present day. I turned it on. It came up as normal. I checked my email inbox. Empty. I checked my facebook. Nothing for me. I checked FA. I checked the Tripwire Interactive forums. The site was taken down, the company was dead. I checked FA. Nothing aside from a massive pile-up of submissions. I checked FAF. Everything was going on as it normally would, yet there were no familiar names to be seen. No AnotherBloodyWolf. No HK. No Tomias, no Pine, no Riavis, no Deo, Fay, Gaz, Jashwa, Tycho, Grycho, the list is endless, _*nobody.*_ I searched for my own name. No results. 

I closed the PC down and decided despite the bizarre reversal to old times, this was still my home. I would sleep in my old room! It was incredible. It was blue everywhere, there were some ancient PokÃ©mon posters, lego all over the floor, Jurassic Park merchandise over the shelves and a little model aeroplane that I watched my dad paint an assemble hung from my cieling. I had my old bed, too. It was big enough for an adult, but it looked a lot like a kid's bed. It had shelves embedded into it, drawers and even a couple of ladder rungs. There was also that spot of wood that surrounded the bed as if to stop me from falling out as a little child. There was also that Toy Story duvet that you could flip over and pick between Buzz Lightyear or Woody. It was just like it was when I was 4-6 years old. It was extremely convincing. I went to sleep. 

I woke up in the present-day bathroom, where my old bedroom used to be. :|

Edit: HOLY SHIT that's a lot of writing. o.o Oh well, as soon as I clicked "post" ArmA 2 finished downloading. Time to play! :v


----------



## Luca (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never had a furry dream, or a dream about people I met on the Internet. Have had sex dreams before, but luckily the normal kind. Well... about as normal as a sex dream can get... :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Just browsing the thread watching wooby and poet slap fight each other with their dicks and suddenly OH MY GOD GIANT GIBBY POST.

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just browsing the thread watching wooby and poet slap fight each other with their dicks and suddenly OH MY GOD GIANT GIBBY POST.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised.


 You could join the cockslap war too. You have been enthusiastic in the past


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You could join the cockslap war too. You have been enthusiastic in the past


 Is this you flirting with me?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Is this you flirting with me?


 No.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 16, 2011)

That awkward moment when TDA starts flirting with anyone, because he will take whatever he can get.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Kylie knows all too well.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

TDA you are in more denial about your sexuality than I am.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That awkward moment when TDA starts flirting with anyone, because he will take whatever he can get.


 I am quite satisfied atm thanks. I am just a flirt.

EDIT: note I have not been seriously flirting sense my return? Few exceptions when I was engaged in flirting by others.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am quite satisfied atm thanks. I am just a flirt.
> 
> EDIT: note I have not been seriously flirting sense my return? Few exceptions when I was engaged in flirting by others.


 ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am quite satisfied atm thanks. I am just a flirt.
> 
> EDIT: note I have not been seriously flirting sense my return? Few exceptions when I was engaged in flirting by others.


 
I recall enough of you to sense the joke, anybody taking Charcoal's sarcasmflirting seriously is a sturgeon. :C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

I will love TDA until the end of time


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:
			
		

> A dream with wooby and TDA in it would be the worst dream in my life. I'd probably just off myself when I'd wake up.



That's fitting, since if I were in your dream, like I am right now, it'd be in an elaborately weaved attempt to get you to sign over all your wealth and assets to me, then kill yourself. I'm not sure why I'd drag TDA along, probably just to depress/annoy you into complying. BTW I look like Leonardo DiCaprio's long lost twin IRL. No homo lie.



The Drunken Ace said:


> You could join the cockslap war too. You have been enthusiastic in the past



You realize how fucking wrong that sounds, right?



Jashwa said:


> Is this you flirting with me?


 
Yes, he is.



The Drunken Ace said:


> No.


 
You filthy rotten *Liar!*


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I recall enough of you to sense the joke, anybody taking Charcoal's sarcasmflirting seriously is a sturgeon. :C


 Well I can say this much; I don't want anything to do with the forum members in any serious way. I just go on the forums as I sit at my desk waiting for something to go wrong when it does not. (Security receptionist yay)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> That's fitting, since if I were in your dream, like I am right now, it'd be in an elaborately weaved attempt to get you to sign over all your wealth and assets to me, then kill yourself


 You're implying that I have any wealth and assets to sign over to you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're implying that I have any wealth and assets to sign over to you.


 
Nice try, but no cigar. I figure if a jackass like TDA can even be gainfully employed, guys like you must be loaded.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Nice try, but no cigar. I figure if a jackass like TDA can even be gainfully employed, guys like you must be loaded.


 No, I'm really not. I probably have like $40 or $50 in my bank account and am currently unemployed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well I can say this much; I don't want anything to do with the forum members in any serious way. I just go on the forums as I sit at my desk waiting for something to go wrong when it does not. (Security receptionist yay)


 I will always love you and nothing can ever stop it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Teto said:


> I will always love you and nothing can ever stop it.


 Oh murr.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize how fucking wrong that sounds, right?


 That is the _entire_ point,


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

I dreamt of my friend in a fursuit. I guess it makes sense, because he _is_ a fursuiter, and he_ is_ leaving town like in the dream. ._.

But then it was about dogs eating sub sandwiches.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That is the _entire_ point,


 
Your entire point is to sound like a sketchy creeper? *shrug* okay then, mission accomplished. Weirdo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Your entire point is to sound like a sketchy creeper? *shrug* okay then, mission accomplished. Weirdo.


 It was intended to make the individual uncomfterble so he would fuck off.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> That is the _entire_ point,


 Only half

The other half is in shadows


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It was intended to make the individual uncomfterble so he would fuck off.


 Not gonna work in a fandom where everyone's a creep and a weirdo. :/


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh murr.


 You're totally my bitch forever.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Mar 16, 2011)

I never have furry dreams.

Is something wrong (or right) with me?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Teto said:


> You're totally my bitch forever.


I thought I was the man.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I thought I was the man.


 Poor misguided lass.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Teto said:


> Poor misguided lass.


 Brb Checking to see if I have balls.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 16, 2011)

For days he searched, but alas, no balls were found.


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a dream that involed a furry (as in an anthropomorphic creature) dry-humping my mop.

Dude, what the fuck? :l


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like I've had my first furry dream tonight; I was at a karaoke party or something and one of the organizers wanted to give me a free sweater if I sang a song by Modern Talking. Also, the prize for a good performance was, get this, a print by Inuki. I don't quite remember what the print was about but whatever. I made myself clear that I wasn't interested but the public (who were apparently all fans of Inuki) started booing me and calling me a philistine. After one said "I bet if he wanted to fully appreciate this piece of art, he'd just go see a picture on the internet", I ended up doing it. My dream ended with the song I had to sing.

And I still don't give a shit about Inuki's lesbian porn =/


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2011)

I hardly ever dream about furfags, but I vaguely remember a dream of lesbian scaly sex a while back. It's the only genuine furry dream and sex dream I can think of.

...hey fuck you, at least I'm honest. :[


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hardly ever dream about furfags, but I vaguely remember a dream of lesbian scaly sex a while back. It's the only genuine furry dream and sex dream I can think of.
> 
> ...hey fuck you, at least I'm honest. :[


 You may be honest but you're still fucking weird. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You may be honest but you're still fucking weird. :3


 Never said I wasn't. But you gotta admit that only one furry sex dream is kind of impressive for being me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Never said I wasn't. But you gotta admit that only one furry sex dream is kind of impressive for being me.


 You bring a strong point to the table. I figured you'd be dreaming of giant titted cartoon characters every night.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm bumping this thread up because I had a fucking weird dream last night. It was that fay wrote and got a book published about an orphaned girl trying to survive out west in the late 1800s. It had cameos of random FAF posters. I think Paulofox got shot. I don't know what the fuck.


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

The only dreams I have about furries are the ones about myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, this thread again! I dreamt recently of going to see the Celtic Ladies (or whatever they were called) sing a few songs with the Gentleman's club. ._.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Last night I sacrificed Lars Ulrich to the government and in return they didn't destroy all of humanity. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a dream about someone adding one of my quotes to their sig.

What a fucking boring dream.

It wasn't even a very good quote.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I had a dream about someone adding one of my quotes to their sig.
> 
> What a fucking boring dream.
> 
> It wasn't even a very good quote.



that must have been terrible.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaz said:


> For the sake of staying on topic (ugh): I haven't had dreams lately but I have before.


 
Oh, thanks for answering for me.


----------

